# Severed Ulnar Nerve



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Didn't do this on the bike. Cleaning up a broken picture frame and I spiked my ulnar never on a shard of glass. I now have no feeling in my last two fingers on my right hand. No idea of how long I will be off the bike, I'm having surgery to repair it tomorrow. They tell me it will be around a year before i regain "most" of the sensation in the fingers. For now I have a boxing glove for a right hand. I am uncertain of long term effects of this. For any of the docs out there i severed the nerve at Guyon's canal. Anyone have any thoughts on long term effects in respect to ulnar never compression while biking after this type of injury? I'm praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi there,and sorry about your nerve damage..I'm no Dr.....however I severed my ulnar nerve 20 years ago,along with several muscles,tendons,and my ulnar artery,in my left arm.I was running up a flight of stairs,to answer a phone,and tripped.My arm went through a window,as I tried to break my fall.I was in a full arm cast for six weeks,and had to have months of physical therapy.keep in mind that this was due to the severed tendons etc.Had to learn to use my hand all over again.
You can expect some permanent numbness in your 4th,and 5th fingers as well as half of your palm.The nerve will regenerate to some extent,at the rate of about 1mm per month...to a point.I've learned to live with this,and I ride about 60 miles per week.It's worse when it is cold....a constant pins and needles type of pain.My main issue is that there is so much scar tissue that it compresses the nerve.I have a hot spot on the inside of my wrist...it only takes a slight tap or contact to send me through the roof...:eekster:

For a while I was getting cortisone,and alcohol shots to shrink the nerve inflammation.
The good news is that most cycling gloves have the padding right on the area of the palm that you will need to avoid major discomfort while riding.I hardly am aware of it while riding now,as Iv'e adapted.I think you will recover very quickly,and be back on your bike,in a couple months tops.

Let us know how you do after your surgery,and during your physical therapy.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Had surgery on Friday. Seems like it went ok tough to tell right now. I'm in a fair amount of pain thank god for good pain meds. I follow up with the surgeon next Monday. I will know more then. I am guessing I will be out of work for about 6 weeks and no riding for 2 months. I will post again after the follow up visit.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey There Brewboy...so how's your arm doing??


----------

